# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2011)



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2011 às 21:35)

*Época 2011*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Pacífico ocidental não tem datas oficiais mas a maioria dos ciclones forma-se entre Maio e Novembro. 







*Trajectos mais comuns*
Trajectos 1980-2005






*Links úteis*

- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page
- Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC)
- Japan Meteorological Agency
- PAGASA - Tropical Cyclone Information for the Philippines
- Tropical Cyclone Center Hong Kong
- Tropical Cyclone Center Taiwan
- Typhoon Center  South Korea


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2011 às 21:35)

*FILIPINAS: Autoridades preparam retirada de 200 mil devido a tufão*


As autoridades das Filipinas começaram hoje a preparar a retirada de cerca de 200 mil pessoas no leste do país antes da chegada nos próximos dias do *tufão Songda*, que ganhou força nas últimas horas. O governador da província de Albay, a leste da ilha de Luzon, assegurou que as autoridades se preparam para evacuar 49.893 famílias durante pelo menos os próximos dois dias, devido ao risco de inundações e deslizamentos de terras. 
O último boletim da agência estatal de meteorologia filipina, Pagasa, indica que Songda passou de tempestade tropical a tufão às 12:00 locais (05:00 em Lisboa) com ventos de 130 quilómetros por hora com rajadas até 160 quilómetros por hora. O tufão está a cerca de 350 quilómetros a leste da província de Samar, na cota oriental do país e está a deslocar-se em direção a noroeste a uma velocidade de cerca de nove quilómetros por hora. 
A agência Pagasa subiu o alerta, numa escala que vai até cinco, para dois nas províncias de Catanduanes, Sorsogon, Albay, Camarines Sur, Camarines Norte e Samar, enquanto outras sete províncias estão em alerta um. Os meteorologistas admitem que o tufão passe durante o fim-de-semana por Manila. 
O presidente do país, Benigno Aquino, pôs em alerta várias agências governamentais para atingir o objetivo de evitar vítimas mortais.

Fonte: DN


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2011 às 11:30)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Mai 2011 às 16:13)

Deixo aqui um link de uma webcam de um hotel (Hotel Bayview)
Onde podemos ver em directo a Tufão a chegar, e a chuva e vento já são bem fortes.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hotel-bayview


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Jul 2011 às 19:03)

Magon o sexto tufao a se formar no pacifico oeste atingi uma pressao central de 955 hpa seus ventos podem chegar a 140 km /h agora ele se movimenta para leste a 20 km/h e nos proximos dias devera se transformar num grande tufao. Dia 17 a pressao central alcancara 910hpa e seus ventos podem chegar ate 180 km/h, neste dia o tufao estara se aproximando das ilhas de okinawa com forca total. 

 As previsoes informao que a possibilidade do tufao passar por cima do japao ou proximo. Nos anos anteriores tava predominando uma tendencia de os tufoes chegarem fracos nas regioes centrais do japao


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Jul 2011 às 09:54)

O tufao magon agora esta com uma pressao central de 935 m/s os ventos maximos estimados sao de 55m/s (198km/h). 

  Nos proximos dias o tufao ainda ficara mais forte e a previsao de ventos de ate 60 m/s (216km/h)  a pressao atingira a minima prevista de 925Hpa no dia 18 a essa altura ele ja estara proximo de kyushu/okinawa.

  A regiao de ventos fortes tem o diametro de mais de 600 km, quando o tufao se aproximar do japao a area de ventos fortes pegara mais da metade do pais.

  Ultima fotografia de satelite 




  Mapa do tempo 





 Como podemos ver o olho do tufao esta se re formando.

  A rota do tufao esta prevista para pegar em cheio o japao todas as regioes exeto hokkaido


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2011 às 13:45)




----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Jul 2011 às 05:25)

A pressao central do tufao esta a subir ao contrario do que dizia a previsao. No momento a pressao e de 945 Hpa e a tempestade notavelmente esta a ficar menor. Os ventos maximos de 45m/s (162km/h). No entanto a previsao de rajadas de ate 60m/s (216km/h).


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2011 às 13:32)

cubensis disse:


> A pressao central do tufao esta a subir ao contrario do que dizia a previsao. No momento a pressao e de 945 Hpa e a tempestade notavelmente esta a ficar menor. Os ventos maximos de 45m/s (162km/h). No entanto a previsao de rajadas de ate 60m/s (216km/h).



É isso mesmo cubensis, o tufão tem vindo a perder intensidade.
No entanto ainda deverá afectar o arquipélago do Japão com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Jul 2011 às 14:09)

Imagens atuais do radar meteorologico, o tufao esta ficando seco a parte noroeste da tempestade esta sofrendo o efeito das chuvas orograficas. Enquanto a grande quantidade de chuvas caindo na regiao costeira do pacifico na regiao do mar do japao a poucas nuvens densas 



  Os ventos maximos previsto sao de 40m/s (144km/h) A pressao no centro e ao redor de 960Hpa 
   Agora   em kouchi ken murotozaki shi (cidade mais proxima do centro da tempestade) o vento esta soprando a 37 m/s (133km/h) e esta caindo algo aproximado de 9mm/h
http://www.jma.go.jp/jp/radnowc/


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Jul 2011 às 15:50)

Magon tufao n 6


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Jul 2011 às 17:06)

Tufao Muifa alcanca pressao central de 945 Hpa e entra na categoria de grande tempestade com ventos superiores a 45m/s(160km/h) Ventos maximos estimados em 65m/s (230km/h)

  Nos proximos dias a tempestade estara indo para o norte fazendo uma rota quase paralela a tempestade n 6 (magon)

  A pressao devera cair estupidamente nos proximos dias atingindo entre 1 de agosto uma incrivel pressao central de 920 Hpa com ventos superiores a 50m/s (180 km/h) ventos maximos estimados em 70m/s algo proximo a 250 km/h 

 Voltarei com mais informacoes no decorrer da tempestade que tudo indica que passara proximo a regiao de okinawa(com forca total) e ainda nao se sabe se tem potencialidade de atingir o japao parte central


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2011 às 20:42)

*China se mobiliza antes da chegada do tufão Muifa*

A China emitiu um alerta laranja para ondas a navios e barcos de pesca no Mar do Leste da China, pela aproximação do tufão Mufia. O alerta laranja é o segundo nível mais alto do sistema de alerta de ondas marítimas de quatro níveis.
Dentro de 24 horas, as regiões orientais do Mar do Leste da China podem ter ondas de 6 a 9 metros de altura, segundo um comunicado do Centro Nacional de Prognóstico Ambiental Marítimo da China publicado nesta quinta-feira. As águas perto da Província de Zhejiang e da região norte da Província de Fujian terão ondas de 1,5 a 2,5 metros, afirmou.
Na noite de quarta-feira, o Muifa diminuiu de um supertufão para um tufão severo, mas ainda deve ser um dos tufões mais poderosos a atingir a China nos últimos anos. O tufão deve causar um impacto devastador no litoral, especialmente em Zhejiang, Shanghai e Fujian. 
As autoridades meteorológicas da Província de Fujian, sudeste da China, informaram que o Muifa foi localizado a mil quilômetros a sudeste da capital provincial de Fuzhou às 8h de quinta-feira, e estava se movendo para noroeste a uma velocidade de 13 quilômetros por hora. As autoridades locais de controle de inundações já trouxeram mais de cinco mil barcos de pesca de volta ao porto. 

Fonte: cri


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2011 às 23:13)

*Muifa coloca China em estado de alerta*


euronews.pt


----------



## CptRena (26 Ago 2011 às 02:30)

Tufão Nanmadol

Este tufão já atingiu a categoria 4 e dirige-se para Oeste-Noroeste a cerca de 11km/h.
Ontem o olho tornou-se bem visivel nas imagens de satelite
Também a Este deste está a Tempestade Tropical Talas que segunda a previsão não se vai desenvolver muito.

















Previsão a 5 dias






Imagem de satélite onde se pode observar o olho e a deslocação da tempestade para Oeste


More info: *accuweather*
*wunderground*


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Ago 2011 às 11:52)

Tufao n 12 atinge pressao de 965 hpa se encontra ao sul do japao e ja para dia 2 deve atingir o estado de shizuoka com ventos de ate 35m/s e rajadas que podem atingir 50m/s.

Este tufao pode ser muito forte para as regioes centrais do japao devido ele vim direto para a regiao de tokai e kanto, sem antes passar por terra firme, entao esta esperado muita chuva e ventos fortes.





 Como podemos ver o tufao e grande mais nao tem um olho bem definido mais ainda esta a se intencificar e a previsao e que alcance os 960 hpa.

  Rota prevista 


http://www.jma.go.jp/jp/typh/1112l.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Set 2011 às 08:42)

O tufao n 12 agora esta bem proximo ao japao e durante esses dias ele mudou sua rota e agora esta previsto que faca landfall na ilha de shikoku e avance para norte passando sob as regioes de shikoku e chugoku (regioes do oeste do japao )





como e possivel ver nas imagens a tempestade esta muito proxima do japao e ja esta afetando o clima esta ocorrendo tempestades abundante diante de toda a regiao central e regiao oeste devido as influencias dos ventos quentes e humidos 








http://www.jma.go.jp/jp/g3/


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Set 2011 às 11:26)

Furacao n 15 se intencifica muito alem do esperado> Agora ele se encontra proximo da ilha de kyushu a pressao e de 950 HPA A previsao era que nao passaria de 980Hpa esta se mostrou errada.

  O tufao passara amanha sobre o japao e seu centro passara sob o local aonde moro mais nao deve causar grandes estragos ja que Nagano e um lugar montanhoso.

  Passara segundo a previsao ainda com forca potencialmente destrutiva com ventos de 35 m/s E rajadas de ate 50m/s, Esse sera sem duvida o tufao mais forte do ano e devido a proximidade com o centro aqui na minha cidade ventara forte 



  Agora o tufao apresenta ventos de 40 m/s e rajadas de ate 60 m/s
  Sua pressao central e de 950 HPA e esta na categoria de tufao 'forte'

Localizacao 29'40" N 133'00" LESTE

  Nas proximas horas deve estar indo para nordeste a 20 km/h 

  E fara lanfall provavelmente no estado de Aiche ou shizuoka.  no tufao anterior cairao abundantes tempestades algo superior a 800 mm em 24 horas em muitas cidades de MIE-ken, e ouve inumeros deslizamentos. Neste tufao provavelmente sera pior devido a sua intencidade. O mar certamente invadira as regioes costeiras devido a tempestade almentar severamente a altura deste. Causando inumeros prejuisos 

  Ultima imagem de satelite 




  Como e possivel ver o olho esta perfeitamente formado e o tufao esta sob o mar quente acima de 28 c nao sendo improvavel um almento na potencia deste nas proximas horas que antecedem o landfall 

  Mapa do tempo (tufao um pouco a esquerda da imagem N 15 )



  A a possibilidade de o tufao passar proximo a costa do japao desviando sua prevista rota atual tudo depende da alta do pacifico 


  Rota prevista pela agencia meteorologica japonesa JMA






  Como e possivel ver na imagem acima o Tufao pegara em cheio o japao ilha principal de honshu e pegara cidades extremamente populosas almentando consideravelmente a possibilidade de vitimas.

  Voltarei com mais informacoes nas proximas horas


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2011 às 12:08)

*Cerca de 400 mil pessoas aconselhadas a deixar as suas casas devido a tufão*

As autoridades do Japão aconselharam hoje cerca de 400 mil pessoas a deixar as suas habitações antes da aproximação de um tufão e das fortes chuvas que podem provocar novas inundações e desabamento de terras. O alerta foi lançado a partir da cidade de Nagoya, no centro do Japão, mas a retirada não é obrigatória, esclareceu a agência noticiosa Jiji.
O tufão “Roke”, o 15º da temporada, avança lentamente, mas com fortes ventos que chegam a alcançar os 144 quilómetros por hora. O ciclone tropical encontrava-se hoje a sudoeste do arquipélago, com a Agência Meteorológica do Japão a prever que o venha a entrar em terra quarta-feira na principal ilha de Honshu, que poderá atravessar de leste a oeste, sem afetar Tóquio.
No início deste mês, o Japão foi fortemente atingido pelo “Talas”, que deixou quase 100 mortos ou desaparecidos, principalmente no oeste do país.

Fonte: DESTAK


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Set 2011 às 16:00)

Pressao caiu para 940 HPA com ventos que agora chegao a 50m/s e rajadas que podem chegar a 70m/s 252km/h a velocidade de um trem bala


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2011 às 00:17)

*1 million flee as typhoon menaces Japan*

More than 1.3 million Japanese have been urged to leave their homes as powerful *Typhoon Roke *approaches the mainland, swelling rivers and threatening landslides. Packing winds of more than 140 kilometres per hour, the typhoon is expected to move over the main Japanese island of Honshu today.
In Nagoya, in central Japan's Aichi prefecture, officials have advised about one million residents to leave their homes because of fears that rivers might burst their banks. Another 300,000 people in the path of the typhoon have also been urged to move to higher ground. Further south, the storm has already dumped one metre of rain on the town of Misato in Kyushu. 
The eye of the typhoon was 210 kilometres east-southeast of the southern island of Tanegashima, moving east-northeast at 20km per hour as of 7:00pm (AEST), the Meteorological Agency said. "In Aichi, the heavy rain is causing some rivers to overflow. I would like to ask people to exercise the greatest caution against potential disasters from torrential rain, strong winds and high waves," an agency official told a news conference.
A Nagoya official says the city asked Japan's military, called the self-defence forces, to send in troops for disaster prevention. *Typhoon Roke *follows on the heels of tropical storm Talas, which left about 100 people dead or missing in western Japan earlier this month.
Tokyo Electric Power Co said the typhoon had caused no damage to its Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant, where reactor cooling systems were knocked out by the March 11 earthquakes and tsunami, triggering a radiation crisis. The plant, 240 km north of Tokyo, was unaffected by Talas.

ABC News


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2011 às 01:02)

Já foi categoria 4, neste momento categoria 3









Ontem:






Agora:








Um vídeo já de ontem:


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Set 2011 às 13:20)

Reportagem sobre a passagem do taifu ao longo do dia de hoje


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2011 às 14:04)

Fez o landfall com ventos de 85kt (160kmh)


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2011 às 09:24)

Uma imagem dos efeitos da ondulação causada por este tufão:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Foto de: Chunichi Shimbun, Daiji Yanagida / AP


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2011 às 09:40)

ecobcg disse:


> Uma imagem dos efeitos da ondulação causada por este tufão:



Que foto brutal! 
Parece antes uma erupção!


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2011 às 09:59)

foto fantástica


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2011 às 12:59)

*Moradores da capital das Filipinas enfrentaram destruição e fortes inundações provocadas nesta terça-feira pelo poderoso tufão Nesat, com ventos de até 170 quilômetros por hora*

Ondas de até quatro metros de altura destruíram casas e árvores e inundaram vizinhanças inteiras. Pelo menos sete pessoas morreram, a maioria na zona metropolitana da capital Manila, que já havia sofrido com fortes chuvas antes mesmo da chegada do tufão. As autoridades das Filipinas ordenaram que mais de 100 mil pessoas procurem abrigo.
Com 650 quilômetros de extensão, o tufão agora está se encaminhando ao Mar do Sul da China, podendo chegar ao país continental na quinta-feira. *O Nesat é o 16º tufão a atingir as Filipinas neste ano.* A geografia do arquipélago faz com que esse tipo de ciclone se forme com facilidade na região.

Fonte: BBC Brasil


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2011 às 00:03)

*China desaloja 300 mil pessoas pela chegada do tufão Nesat*

As autoridades chinesas desalojaram nesta quinta-feira 300 mil pessoas pela chegada do tufão Nesat ao sudeste do país, depois deixar ao menos 39 mortos na passagem pelas Filipinas, informaram as autoridades meteorológicas locais. Com ventos fortes e chuvas torrenciais, o Nesat chegou nesta quinta à localidade de Wengtian, na ilha chinesa de Hainan, onde já há quase 58 mil desabrigados. Segundo o escritório meteorológico do local, as fortes chuvas atingiram mais de 72 localidades da região. A província suspendeu ainda os serviços aéreos, terrestres e marítimos, além de fechar escolas por medida de proteção contra o mais forte dos 17 tufões que atingiram a China na temporada das monções deste ano.
Os aeroportos de Sanya e Haikou cancelaram 143 voos e 32 sofreram atrasos. Os serviços de embarcações estão suspensos no Estreito de Qiongzhou desde quarta-feira, o que provocou aumento de preços em até 33% por causa da interrupção do fornecimento de alimentos, informou a Agência oficial Xinhua. 

Fonte: terra

*Novo tufão (NALGAE) chega às Filipinas já no próximo Sábado.*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2011 às 23:03)

*Mais de 400 mortos em tempestade nas Filipinas*


ZulyZami1

A tempestade tropical Washi, que varreu o Sul das Filipinas, fez cerca de 440 mortos, segundo dados da Cruz Vermelha e do Exército citados pela agência AFP. A tempestade fustigou primeiro a ilha de Mindanao, onde foram já recuperados 97 corpos em Cagayan de Oro, um dos seus principais portos, e 75 em Iligan, um outro porto do Sul. Primeiro foram noticiados quase 200 mortos, mas o número ia subindo à medida que passavam as horas.
Entretanto, quase 2000 pessoas apanhadas pelas inundações foram já resgatadas pelas operações militares de salvamento, que decorrem com recurso a camiões, barcos e helicópteros, disse um porta-voz militar, Leopoldo Galon. As chuvas que caíram nas últimas 24 horas fizeram transbordar as ribeiras e causaram inundações. “Aconteceu muito depressa, numa altura em que muita gente dormia”, disse o presidente da municipalidade de Iligan, Lawrence Cruz, à televisão GMA. Esta televisão difundiu imagens dramáticas de uma família a fugir por uma janela da sua casa, atingida pelas águas, e socorristas com coletes laranja a ajudar sobreviventes a porem-se a salvo.

PÚBLICO


----------

